# Thief caught at ramp, but not sure what to do....



## Reel Anxious (Jul 8, 2004)

I tied up my boat and was walking back to my truck after a day on the water to put it on the trailer when I saw something that obviously not right. There was a guy sitting in the front seat of a truck with a broken window going through the cab, throwing everything out on the ground that was not of any value. He already had a pile that consisted of a radar detector, what was left of a radio, a stack of CD's, and an IPOD. There was no one else around and when I approached him he startled and sped away on a bike he had leaning against the vehicle. I was ready with a camera and got several pictures of him in action which clearly shows what he was doing. Now I have a dilemma and I am not sure what to do. Maybe this guy has a reason for doing what he was doing. Maybe he is not aware that what he was doing is clearly illegal. Maybe he walked up on the scene and scared someone else off that was already in the act and saw an opportunity that doesn't come along very often and decided to take advantage of the favorable conditions. Maybe I am unclear of exactly what the law is but I am really interested in figuring it out. I already own all of the things I saw this guy taking, so I don't think I am jealous of his new found property. I would simply ask for some help from the people on this board with law clarification/interpretation but I recently saw several people being accosted and beaten down for reporting a similar situation on this very board, when they were asking some questions about a game law that they were unclear about. They were called everything from Jr. Game Wardens to PoPo wannabees. I certainly don't want to be attacked for asking these questions but I also would like to keep this from happening again to me or others if I have an opportunity. Maybe someone here has an idea of what I should do.

Aaron


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Where at? Why is this even a delima? What would you do if it was your vehicle that he was in? I don't understand.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't get it. You had time to take pictures which allowed him to get away.
If you turn that in to the police, they find the guy and it goes to court, they are going to dismiss it due to the poor quality of cell phone picture.


----------



## creolefish (Apr 29, 2006)

What does the law say? But of course that is the point you're trying to make in relation to game laws.


----------



## huntjunkie (Mar 6, 2008)

The guy ran away when you walked up. You have a civic duty to report it. If we all turn the other way then the scumbags win. They law investigates, they are not just going to throw someone in jail because you saw something.

*Noun**1.**civic duty* - the responsibilities of a citizencivic responsibility
duty, obligation, responsibility - the social force that binds you to the courses of action demanded by that force; "we must instill a sense of duty in our children"; "every right implies a responsibility; every opportunity, an obligation; every possession, a duty"- John D.Rockefeller Jr
jury duty - the civic duty to serve on a jury


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Sorry about your truck! I dont think you can do anything other than file a police report and offer to share your evidence.

BTW: Sad about the comments about the board. Dont let all the drama effect you so much.


----------



## caldvn (Sep 25, 2009)

So, you caught pictures of a guy who might have broken into a vehicle. Report the incident to the police + evidence and let the police sort it out...


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

A - call the police and report what you saw regardless, if it was a true break in the owner has it filed allready.

B - Chase him down and whoop his *** next time you see this, an honest man never has reason to run.


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

You should have acosted him and beaten his ARSE right there.


----------



## bayouboy (Feb 5, 2006)

You should have shot him.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Anger can get the best of a man but Im thinking I would not want a felony assault charge or man slaughter on my record over a busted window.

Just thinking


----------



## Mako2 (May 10, 2007)

Joe Horn would have popped em!


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*No Question*

Absolutely turn it over to the police. Even if it is eventually dropped, chances are this wasn't jackarsses first rodeo. Maybe they pick him up and he has goods from a prior B&E. Don't worry about the armchair quarterbacks. If popo hassles they guy maybe he won't visit your boat ramp again.


----------



## rwnitro (Feb 11, 2010)

You probably will get bashed but I am not going to do it. You are asking what you need to do so first thing you need to do or should have already done would be to call 911 and an LEO would have been sent out. I'll let everyone else do the bashing.


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

You should report anything like that in the future and let the police decide what his purpose was in that truck.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*mirror*

Look in the mirror and decide what to do. Most arm chair quarterbacks have the perfect answer. Wait. There will be more.


----------



## GulfCoast02 (Feb 29, 2008)

Post the pictures and more info...what ramp?, time of day?, direction he rode off in?,Was this your truck?? If not then I'm sure the owner of the truck would appreciate any info.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Post up the pics of this POS!! Tell us what ramp you were at...and go ahead post the pics at the ramp too!! 2cool is a big community and I'm sure that there is a few of us that have probably seen this dude.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

If you even have to ask this question then there is something wrong with you.

Next time don't be such a puss and catch the fooker before he gets away...A criminal on the ground is better than a picture of a criminal anyday.


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

call the Police and give them what info and pics you have.


----------



## Tommy2268 (May 15, 2010)

He committed a crime, what difference does it make. Id be more p*ssed off at YOU for not doing anything.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

CAll the law, give over your pictures, appear in court if he is picked up.

If it were your auto being ransacked, you'd know exactly what to do, cause this guy is going to do it again. And then it would be wished to be found out where he sells his items and have the law give them a visit.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Sounds like you missed an opportunity to do something. Next time drag his arse out of the truck, tie him up with the winch strap to the trailer, then call the police. Oh yeah...I forgot...Slap the theiving bastage if he puts up resistance.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I forgot...Slap the theiving bastage if he puts up resistance.


When the cops come out to the scene, just tell them that he fell trying to get away. :headknock


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Whats wrong with you people???? 
What happed to the right to protect your property??


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Reel Anxious said:


> I tied up my boat and was walking back to my truck after a day on the water to put it on the trailer when I saw something that obviously not right. There was a guy sitting in the front seat of a truck with a broken window going through the cab, throwing everything out on the ground that was not of any value. He already had a pile that consisted of a radar detector, what was left of a radio, a stack of CD


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

wow.......... my first truncated post!

what's up w/that??!!!


----------



## hammerin'fish (May 22, 2009)

he knew what he was doing, he wanted something for nothing and is nothing more than a common thief....

you should have jumped on his bike and started to ride off....i bet he would know what is right and wrong then!! Or better yet toss the bike in the water and make him wear out the nikes running away!


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

'twuz a damned good post too!........... but f-it!

i ain't gonna re-type it........ so just go ahead and apply your greenies to this post!


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

this is a strange thread.all I can say is unbelievable


----------



## Reel Anxious (Jul 8, 2004)

*So whats the difference between the two situations?*

I have handles this situation in my own way but whats the difference between this situation and the one that DDAKOTA posted about the possible game violation? All he did is present a situation and ask a question for clarification and others opinion on what was going on and people treated him like he was a classroom snitch. It a very common thing and he was just trying to bring it to light the same as I am, just trying to open a dialog, and people ended up absolutely killing him for it and anyone that agreed with him. It just got me thinking, but the situation has been handled.

Aaron


----------



## bayouboy (Feb 5, 2006)

OK so can you tell us why you did not AT LEAST call the police? For you, I guess it is different when it is not your truck.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Whether the queer broke into the truck or not, you could have easily just called De'Law and/or then go bust his arse...


----------



## wedington (Dec 19, 2007)

Maybe this guy has a reason for doing what he was doing. Maybe he is not aware that what he was doing is clearly illegal. Maybe he walked up on the scene and scared someone else off that was already in the act and saw an opportunity that doesn

You must be a democrat...Maybe he had a reason for doing what he was doing...Are you f****** serious dude? This makes you almost as guilty as him for your lack of action.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

You had the perfect opportunity to get this guy busted. Next time just sit in the shadows and call the cops, if he leaves keep an open eye on where he is going and the cops. If he getting out of sight try to follow at a distance or take similar rout, update the cops..


----------



## birdband01 (May 25, 2006)

It's a broken window and a few replaceable items, which weren't taken anyhow. The guys on a bike, probably packin' a knife and now scared s**tless. Call the cops asap, that's what I'd do. Not worth risking getting sliced over a radio and an ipod. IMO.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*Umm, Are you sure you're not a libtard?*

Apparently I can't quote or c-n-p...


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Hmmm... interesting story about the break-in... my observations:

1.) Everyone who replied to this thread pre-page 4 must have been riding in that truck that was broken in to...

2.) Everyone riding in that truck left their sarcasm-detectors in the glove-box of that truck...

3.) Everyone's sarcasm-detectors were stolen by the bike-ridin' thief...


at first I'm thinking "Is this guy serious? The thief may not have known what he was doing was illegal?", then it hit me... hell, the game-warden thread was even mentioned in the original post...

thanks for steppin' in and straightening it out for 'em, Reel A, it was painful to read...


----------



## creolefish (Apr 29, 2006)

This 'theft' did not really happen. Reel Anxious is just trying to make a point about the parrallel between this scenario and one involving game violations.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

First clue~ broken window.
Second clue~ guy ravaging threw items.
Third clue~ the guy spooks, jumps out of the truck and speeds away on his bike.

Nope sounds innocent to me. 

"Wish I had his brain.....It's hardly been used"


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

NOPE, IE won't let me quote or c-n-p either, might be time for a reformat.


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

Now were getting somewhere!!!


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

With reasoning like that you must be a DEMOCRAT.


----------



## out_fishin69 (Jun 17, 2008)

dumbest post i've ever read!


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

creolefish said:


> This 'theft' did not really happen. Reel Anxious is just trying to make a point about the parrallel between this scenario and one involving game violations.


Thanks Captain Obvious. :slimer:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

juanpescado said:


> Now were getting somewhere!!!


you're getting a little chubby there, put down the pop kern


----------



## flatwound (Mar 30, 2010)

Call the Law ! Be a good( live ) witness !


----------



## topdawg jr (Nov 4, 2009)

your lack of action makes me wonder what you had to hide that day.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> you're getting a little chubby there, put down the pop kern


We all know you like em' thick Gilbert!


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

I am completely lost. Was this post an analogy of another post that I missed? What the hell is going on here??? 

I witnessed a guy trying to break in my truck in the parking lot of freakin Toys R Us. I dropped my buddy's kid's toy and took off running at him. He jumped his illegal immigrant self in his Nissan Datsun and took off before I could get to him. I got in my truck and to tried to chase him but he was already gone. Good thing he did because i'd probably be in prison right now and he would still have the screwdriver in his skull.


----------



## cap9059 (Nov 13, 2008)

TripleGrip said:


> this is a strange thread.all I can say is unbelievable


 Agreed. Very Strange.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

I would have given him a few rocks to throw at me. Then kaaablam'o!


----------



## QwikKotaTx (Mar 18, 2010)

PBD539 said:


> I would have given him a few rocks to throw at me. Then kaaablam'o!


Hah, slide him a throw down knife and shoot to slide lock!


----------



## nhampton (Aug 8, 2007)

Don't think it really happened, but regardless, if you witness any crime being committed you have the legal and moral obligation to report it. Even if you don't know if it is a crime or not, you still have that obligation. Give law enforcement the best information you have and let them investigate. If the information you have given them is good, it won't take them much time to either prove or disprove it.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I farted!


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

All you boys that called people jr GW on the other thread have been had. This was a setup from the beginning and you all took it like a gulp dangling in front of a red. JMHO

chuck


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> We all know you like em' thick Gilbert!


more cushin for the pushin :dance:


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> We all know you like em' thick Gilbert!


I like em thick and I likes me some popcorn too...


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

bayouboy said:


> You should have shot him.


 x2,it would have solved the problem....at least held him for the leo's to figure out what was going on.


----------



## Brio (May 12, 2008)

railbird said:


> All you boys that called people jr GW on the other thread have been had. This was a setup from the beginning and you all took it like a gulp dangling in front of a red. JMHO
> 
> chuck


My thoughts exactly. Turn in your badge ...


----------



## bayou vista (Jun 28, 2008)

*your a wuss*

get in your truck run over him while he is on his bicycle ,drag him under your boat trailer to the police station ,that way you dont get hurt and justice is served.obviously he is a *** or deviant because he is on a bike to begin with !


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Post the pictures!


----------



## Beeracuda (Mar 24, 2006)

TripleGrip said:


> this is a strange thread.all I can say is unbelievable


Beer this man!


----------



## Tripletime (Nov 2, 2005)

This past November, my wife and I were at my son's marching band competition. When we went back to her car we noticed someone had backed up into it and taken off... they did a little over $1200 worth of damage. There was a guy two parking spots over who saw the whole thing... he had a description of the vehicle (make, model, color) but no plates. He said he was listening to a song on his car radio and waiting for traffic to die down. He didn't want to get out of the car. I could not friggin believe he did not get his rear-end up and get the plate number. What would you want someone else to do if it was your car? Gimme a break but if he was on the up and up , he would not have run. Sorry, but you should have had the decency to call the police at the very least. I'm sure there are many other opinions out there but I would have called the police and followed him till they got there... he was on a bicycle after all.


----------



## berto1900 (Jun 18, 2009)

post those pics around the boat ramp...someone will recognize him and maybe he will stop going there.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

I doubt he witnessed this at all. I think he is trying to prove a point by comparing it to the other situation. He is trying get everyone to admit they shouldn't have assumed something.


----------



## 5Redman8 (May 7, 2007)

trolling

Looks like he got several bites


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Dang it I mist the jr GW thread. I fell for this hook line and sinker!! 

I thought he was just brain dead.


----------



## Dirty White Boy (May 12, 2010)

Don't START nothin . . . . . . Wont BE nothin !!


----------



## scooba (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm callin BS on this one. 

If this situation ever happens to you again call some third graders and they will be able to walk you through it.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

JR wannabe


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Bottom line is if you were to ask such questions here at 2Cool you are going to get smacked down unmercifully....

That's why I don't post fishing reports...and why I don't think about posting fishing reports....and why I don't even think about, thinking about posting fishing reports.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

The 870 Shark Buster is right in my center console. Jus Sayin.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

haha... still can't believe how many people replied as if it were a serious post even after a few people mentioned it didn't really happen...

hilarious...


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Man, am I tired. I sure am glad I brought my bike though, otherwise you could have caught me.


----------



## saltwater_samurai (May 21, 2010)

Reel Anxious was trying to draw a parallel between theft of personal belongings and theft of fish. It was a very poor choice in comparing the two. There is a difference between crimes against humanity and crimes against the "fishery". Due to my job I spend most of my day in surgery and many at Ben Taub for trauma cases. I have seen horrible injuries involving criminals and the resulting gun shot, knife, car, etc.. result. Comparing criminal activities to taking an extra limit of trout is inappropriate. I am the biggest conservative, republican, conceal carry advocating individual, so I am very much against crime. If the event that Reel Anxious had actually happened I am afraid I would have taken more drastic measures than the LEO's on this board would recommend.
With that said, I was unhappy with the apparent unlawful taking of excess trout. However, I believe that the incredible response was due to the fact that people who are on this site love to fish. We don't just fish on a weekend, we spend our time at night during the week to become better fisherman. We don't just want to catch more fish tomorrow, we want to catch more fish next year, and we want our kids to catch more fish in five years. I believe that the uproar over the original post that caused Reel Anxious' reply was because we honestly care about the future of our fishery and we believe that following the rule of the law as given by Texas Parks and Wildlife is something we should follow. If we were wrong it was done in good spirit.


----------



## GreyGoose (Jul 26, 2008)

Get in your truck with the trailer behind and run that sum b**** over, Shoot first ask questions later! 

Id be ****** on if that was my truck, and herd the theif got away


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

wow! dilema, cs kicks in.:headknock


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

Funny really. When my truck was broken into they took an mp3 player, radar detector, my owners manual?, and cell phone charger. Another guy that pulled up and saw the window busted on my truck immediately called the police and went in the store to get the manager. He even waited with them till I came out of the store. He did tell me if he'd seen it in the act he would knocked the snot out of the guy. I hate theives and wish we had more severe penalties for breaking the law.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

The prisons are full. The problem is there's no hanging tree at Texas boat ramps...Maybe Goose Island, but that's about it.


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*Comparison*

Is it a true comparison ? The other thread with the Jr Wardens was something that was noticed in writing and in pictures. I would buy into all this BS if the post about too many fish being taken was two guys on the same bank or pier, and you watched this person "keep" too many fish or "keep" undersized fish. Thats why the "true" GW trucks have the 800 game theft numbers on em. 

The story of actually witnessing a theft is a terrible comparison. It was an attempt to get all the "bashers" to bite. It was a failed "POT LICKING" attempt !!! This is a stirring of the BS pot!! :headknock

<')))>{

FREDDY


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

txfishon said:


> Is it a true comparison ? The other thread with the Jr Wardens was something that was noticed in writing and in pictures. I would buy into all this BS if the post about too many fish being taken was two guys on the same bank or pier, and you watched this person "keep" too many fish or "keep" undersized fish. Thats why the "true" GW trucks have the 800 game theft numbers on em.
> 
> The story of actually witnessing a theft is a terrible comparison. It was an attempt to get all the "bashers" to bite. It was a failed "POT LICKING" attempt !!! This is a stirring of the BS pot!! :headknock
> 
> ...


Don't sugar coat it Freddy.


----------



## letsgofishin (Sep 28, 2009)

shoot the b-----d!!!!!!!!!!!!!then call 911!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## reelmacoy (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey R A. During the holiday weekend I was surf fishing and was comming back in for a drink, and saw this toppless 19 to 20 year old blond at the back of my truck, in my cooler, with several beerz stacked up. "I WAS READY WITH MY CAMERA AND GOT SEVERAL PICTURES OF HER IN ACTION....". Come on R A, show me yours I'll show you mine!


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

letsgofishin said:


> shoot the b-----d!!!!!!!!!!!!!then call 911!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Who "Reel A" or the thief?


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

What if the guy on the bike who broke the window and was pilaging through the truck was a midget? Then what would you think of this thread??


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

jewfish said:


> What if the guy on the bike who broke the window and was pilaging through the truck was a midget? Then what would you think of this thread??


A Midget is only interesting if there are cowboy outfits and pony's involved.


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

If his get-a-way plan was a bike, I woulda done my best to chase the turd down with several thousand pounds of truck and trailer... Lotta if's, and I don't know enough about the situation to know if it was feasible, but if a dude is making his fast break on a Schwinn, he ain't gonna get far, and most likely is already well known with cops in the area.

If you saw his face, recognize the bike, and are willing to go through with it, then you can still call the police, report it, they will probably match it up to the owners report of break in. If the damage and theft is significant enough, and the guy is a known local petty thief, police will pick him up and have him identified. If he already has enough strikes, it may mean some serious jail time.

At minimum, filing a report and providing a good description will let local LE know to keep their eyes open for the guy. Even small chit can make it to a shift briefing. If it becomes a pattern of break-ins, action will be taken eventually.

If the question was more subtle, or along the lines of a castle doctrine question... ie can I shoot the dude if I am legally packing? I dunno, but if I had to make that split second judgement over a broken car window, a radar detector and petty theft, and the fact that the dude took off pretty quick, on a bike; I might have had a gun in my hand, but I would not have pulled the trigger on that particular guy, in that particular instance, even if the law was clear that I could.

my two cents

Bilge Bait


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

Get a rope!!


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Trolling*

:headknockI wish the wind would stop blowing! :headknock


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

reelmacoy said:


> toppless 19 to 20 year old blond at the back of my truck, in my cooler, with several beerz


I like topless blondes & beerz.


----------



## The_Hook (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

The way I see it is that seeing a crime in progress and not doing anything about it you become an accomplise. You have a civic duty to at least report it to the police with whatever evidence you have. They would have had a better chance of catching this POS if you had dialed 911 immediatly upon seeing this.


----------



## Sable01 (Sep 16, 2009)

Call the local police department and tell them what you saw and what you have. Let them decide how to proceede. I know that if it were my vehicle that was broken into I would like for someone to come forward if they saw something, any thing that may help. I do not understand what the question here is, you obvisouly know what happened was wrong. Think of it as a child, wife, or friend! You know what is right, just do it and don't worry about what others think.


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

I am not sure why anyone would be confused over this. There is no dilemma. You see a crime. You make a decision to get involved by calling the police. This is common sense. Rather simply stated, we the law abiding public want to put the dishonest people (criminals) in jail. One less bad guy to deal with. We sleep better knowing we did the right thing. You must have voted for the guy that preached "hope and change". BTW, how is "Hope and Change" working for ya?


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

Texas penal code 30.04. BURGLARY OF VEHICLES. (a) A person commits an 
offense if, without the effective consent of the owner, he breaks 
into *or enters* a vehicle or any part of a vehicle with intent to 
commit any felony or theft.
(b) For purposes of this section, "enter" means to intrude: 
(1) any part of the body;

*DIAL 911 and watch and wait.*


----------



## Fishin Fast (Oct 13, 2008)

Draw gun---> detain---> wait for police.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> I farted!


:rotfl::rotfl: Best reply to this thread right here!!


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

the law says you can protect your neighbors property......get the 'gaf' pull that ,,,,SOB..of of his bike..knee on neck,,til cops come


----------

